# LGB Amfleet?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Can any one give me the sizes of the cars width, heigh off rail and length?? 
I was wondering how much larger than 1:29th they are. could I lower them and body mount kadees? 
I keep seeing the sets on sale. 
total of 4 cars ??


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

They seem pretty similar is in size to the the Aristo smoothside cars. We had both running yesterday on the same loop but a funny thing happened. It seems my camera did not like them much. 

-Brian


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Brain 
I have a hard time not comparing everything to USAT pass standards. I love those cars. I've seen these run before but I may buy one car just to play with it and see what I can do. I have not seen any postings where folks trick them out etc.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

E-mail Howard Sheldon. He has some LGB Amfleets.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Here's one of the old threads discussing the sizes, which are generally way off compared to the ptototype. 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=45092 

-Ray


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Ray , that was a good thread 
I just got off the phone with Howard and it made me think of this again.


----------

